# co2



## waynside (Aug 21, 2005)

anyone use a co2 system for their plants??? just curious...i plan on getting one tomorrow set up for my 29 gallon... :fun:


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I use a DIY system.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Simpte certainly does, and will be able to answer any detailed questions you might have.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I am using pressurised CO2 now. Using a JBJ regulator/sloenoid/bubblecounter with built in needle valve. The Milwaukee all in one is about the same but the pressure isn't fixed on that one. My Milwaukee SMS122 Ph controller should be in by tomorrow but they aren't necessary. What would you like to know?


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

How much did that set you back, simpte?


----------



## waynside (Aug 21, 2005)

i may have some questions tomorrow after i set it up!!! just wanted to see who was using one and if it made a big difference in their plants...


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I bought the CO2 tank used (has been hydrostatic tested) for 25 bucks. New ones run around $80.00. The all in one ran $100.00 with shipping and the controller will run about $80.00 also. You can get them together (I should have) and it will run about 10-20 dollars cheaper. Once you go pressurized, you'll never look at DIY again. No more PH flux or inadequate CO2. My tanks are bigger though.........


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

I just have a Hagen Co2 and it's great for the size tank I have. (33gal) I thought my plants looked good before I got it...but WOW do they grow well with the extra Co2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I recommend it!


----------



## waynside (Aug 21, 2005)

someone told me there would be a problem with my biofilter and the co2 system...is this true??? i need to know if it would be a lost cause...they said that my filter produces a lot of oxygen...true?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Yor filter will outgas CO2 but with a pressurized system, it won't be a problem. YOu can control how much co2 is going into the tank. With a poor reactor or diffuser you will need to add more but its a matter of adjusting the output from the needle valve. a 5 lb tank will easily last you 6-10 months and runs about $12.00 to refill. Your solenoid can be plugged into a timer to come on 1/2 hr before the lights and 1 hr after the lights go out. Its a semi expensive investment in the beginning, but pays for itself in the first year if you are really into plants. (Some plants can cost a lot).


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Simpte: thats not bad at all... you'll have to share the link. Are you running it 24/7, or when your lights are off?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The solenoid stops the CO2 1 hr after the lights go off and back on 1/2 hr before they come on. You can use the ph controller to do this also but mine isn't here yet. You set the desired pH and the controller will kick on/off at various time to keep it within .2 of the desired ph.


----------



## waynside (Aug 21, 2005)

so...the hagen set up that is like $30 @ petsmart isnt going to cut it? I might just go artificial plants now...any advice?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

It could work. I used DIy for a cpl of years (I think) and I noticed an improvement. I started getting into more demanding plants that required a constant 30ppm of co2. Its hard to get this with DIY. 

As for the link for the all in one, Eurasian32.............

http://www.aquabotanic.com/abstore/index.html

http://www.aquatic-store.com/en-us/dept_32.html (This is where I went)


----------

